# Input on jetting a 16' deep V hull



## Wood_Duck (Aug 25, 2016)

Been running OB jets for a long time but earlier this year I made a swap. Id been wanting a deep v hull for years and it's my favorite style boat to fish out of far beyond my jet hulls I had. However I've already learned to hate the 40hp prop on the boat and it's on prop #2 at less than 2 months old, lol. The boat is a Lowe FM160 tiller. I have heard people talking about jetting Lund SSV/Alaskan models before for running rivers up north but i can't find anything really about performance/setups. I know it won't go as shallow as my older purpose built jets of course but I'd have my peace of mind back for most waters and no prop/lower unit to hit. If I upgrade it would be for a 60/40 Mercury as 40 is the boats max rating. Anyone have experience with this? My biggest concern is the boat does have a full keel all the way to the back unlike my other boats so I'm not sure how that would disrupt water flow. The one jet I had which had a small less pronounced keel actually had less cavitation issues than my flat/tunnels.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 25, 2016)

The 'V'' pushes aerated water to the sides, away from the pump intake, so your experience makes sense.

How does the DNR look at jet HP, if a 60/40 do they say you have a 60 or a 40?


----------



## archery68 (Aug 25, 2016)

The title on my 60/40 Mercury jet states it is a 40 hp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood_Duck (Aug 26, 2016)

Dealers go by what the motor states it is here. I'd imagine the 60/40 would push it decent since it uses the large pump and stainless impeller. I know it won't run like my other dedicated jet hulls but I'm not running crazy stuff.


----------



## redrum (Aug 30, 2016)

I like Deep V hulls. I have a friend with a tracker and it is nice. I've always wondered if they would work with a jet. I think you'd need to check the deadrise. Outboardjets.com mentions something about greater than 12 degrees I think could be trouble. As for the power the pump output is the engine rating. I don't think the Merc 60/40 jets even have 60 listed on them, so you should be fine with a 40. How much does the boat weight? Seems like 40 would be kinda weak on one of those big Deep V hulls.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Aug 30, 2016)

I think hull weight is listed at 650lb roughly. Then add in 3 batteries, 6gal of fuel, the Ulterra, etc. the weight is part of my thinking on the 60/40 Merc since the Mercury uses the large pump instead of the medium style like the Yamaha. Plus the stainless impeller might help abit more. That way the pump has the ability to push as much water as a larger engine, just more effort required from the 60 powerhead.


----------

